# Vital - "sign in required" ?



## bill5 (Jul 18, 2021)

I booted up my DAW and launched Vital which I installed on my new PC - and it's mandating me to "sign in." wth? I never even created an account and sure as hell am not going to use any synth that requires me to log in each time I want to use it. Anyone else getting this? It wasn't like this on my old PC so not sure what's up.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 18, 2021)

bill5 said:


> I booted up my DAW and launched Vital which I installed on my new PC - and it's mandating me to "sign in." wth? I never even created an account and sure as hell am not going to use any synth that requires me to log in each time I want to use it. Anyone else getting this? It wasn't like this on my old PC so not sure what's up.


I think you have to sign in once to register your copy if it is a paid copy. If you're using the free version then signing up for an account is the least you could do.

But you certainly don't have to log in every time you use it. That would be ridiculous.


----------



## bill5 (Jul 18, 2021)

Yeah appears that's correct. Still annoying and IMO stupid and pointless, but a one-time thing I can live with.


----------



## Joe_D (Jul 19, 2021)

I think that every single time you use the "text to wavetable" function, Matt has to pay a licensing fee for the "text to speech" part of it. So, piracy (i.e. sharing of the full version) would not only hurt his sales, it would cost him money. So I don't mind jumping through a hoop in this case.


----------



## bill5 (Jul 19, 2021)

Never used that function and not using the full version but that really doesn't make sense anyway and don't think that has anything to do with it...but whatever


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2021)

“Thank you for thinking about my question and for chiming in. Much appreciated”.


----------



## bill5 (Jul 19, 2021)

How's that horse you rode on?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2021)

Very high. But not rude  but hey, appreciate you asking.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Jul 19, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Very high. But not rude  but hey, appreciate you asking.


Do you had to to be online to make it run the first time, or could you use a simple serialnumber like the Zebras? So was it a Vital one?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2021)

As a matter of fact it wasn’t even a horse. Nor a zebra. It was a pony. But his lung was fucked up after I rode it. I wrote a song about the event:


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Jul 19, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> It was a pony.


Glad you got off your high horse and used the compressed version.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2021)

Yes, I love my pony. His name is Rudy.


----------

